# Rock Stars and Their Parents, Interesting Photos of Rock Stars We Grew Up With



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2016)

...and their moms and dads, more here.

Frank Zappa







Grace Slick






Elton John






Richie Havens


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 17, 2016)

Very interesting!!!! I knew Elton was close to his Mum Sheila. Frank's parents..."Well you know we did what we could...".


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice pictures!


----------

